# baselayout2 /etc/conf.d/net Routing-Problem [gelöst]

## Duncan Mac Leod

Hallo zusammen!

Habe seit langem  :Smile:  mal wieder eine Frage...

Ich habe ein Gateway, welches ich durch eine Host-Route erreichen muss, doch ich verzweifle am Aufbau bzw. an den Routing-Einträgen in der /etc/conf.d/net

Wenn ich die Routes manuell setze (nach dem Booten ohne Routes  :Smile:  !), passt alles:

/sbin/route add -host 189.245.34.1 dev eth0

/sbin/route add default gw 189.245.34.1

WIE bekomme ich diese 2 Zeilen in den Eintrag routes_eth0="" ???

Ich könnte diese Zeilen auch in /etc/local.d/baselayout1.start packen  :Smile:  (da stehen sie auch im Moment drinnen und alles geht)...

...ABER: es muss doch möglich sein, dies über /etc/conf.d/net zu machen - oder ??

Danke im voraus,

DuncanLast edited by Duncan Mac Leod on Tue Nov 27, 2012 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Hi, nachzulesen in /usr/share/doc/openrc-<version>/net.example:

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.100" "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.1.2" )

da steht zwar nix von host routen (ich weiß eigentlich auch net was das ist  :Smile:  )

aber vielleicht findest du da noch was dazu.

----------

## bell

Nach einem kurzen Blick in /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.11.5/net.example.bz2, /etc/init.d/net.lo und /lib64/rc/net/ifconfig.sh würde ich es wie folgt machen:

```
routes_eth0="-host 189.245.34.1

             default via 189.245.34.1"
```

PS: Die Beste Docu ist immer noch der Quellcode  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Falsche Syntax, die () gibt es nimmer. Also ohne und in einmal "" einschließen auf zwei Zeilen.

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *bell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> routes_eth0="-host 189.245.34.1
> 
> ...

 

DANKE  :Smile:  - hat geklappt und läuft!

----------

